# 10.5lbs!



## cazscot (Mar 19, 2011)

Went back to my weightwatchers class today and in 4 weeks I have managed to put on 10.5lbs!  I am well and truly disgusted with myself. I have just completely lost the plot   got to the stage where I was eating 3 packets of crisps at the one time, along with chocolates, nuts and sweets...  Arrgh if anyone finds my willpower will they hand it back to me?  xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Carol, I am not going to say anymore than I have said in my pm to you. The thick line is drawn under the last 4 weeks (which have seen your 40th and a new job!)
Good luck with this week and well done you for posting this. I look forward to seeing your post next week now


----------



## alisonz (Mar 19, 2011)

Hands Carol her willpower, there you go hunny xxxx As Lucy says draw a line and start again. We'll get you through this you have lost it once you can do it again. Best of luck xxx


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, you know where the problem is eating stuff like that! 

But, on the bright side, switching back to being 'good' will reverse any damage quickly. 

A case in point, from my recent weight records ......

20th Feb --> 190.0lbs
27th Feb --> 192.5lbs (naughty things)
06th Mar --> 195.6lbs (more naughty things)
13th Mar --> 192.2lbs (good tasty things)
19th Mar --> 189.0lbs (more good tasty things)

Easy come, easy go (so long as it's done quickly, it seems).

Good luck cazcot!!

Andy


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 19, 2011)

Carol its a minor blip as Lucy say line has been drawn.

Onwards and downwards again..... you can do it xxx


----------

